# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  هكذا مات العلامه محدث الديار اليمنيه مقبل بن هادي الوادعي -رحمه الله -

## أبو أنس البرجس

هكذا مات محدث الديار اليمنيه مقبل الوادعي -رحمه الله -
نقلا من كتاب ( البيان الحسن بترجمة الإمام الوادعي وما أحياه من السنن ) تأليف عبدالحميد بن يحيى الحجوري 

تقديم الشيخ يحيى بن على الحجوري 
من ص 43 -47

قال المؤالف : (

*مرض الشيخ رحمه الله ووفاته*

 
في السنوات الأخيرة هجمت الأمراض على الشيخ رحمه الله، هجمة شرسة، مع كبر سنه، ونحول جسمه، مما أدى إلى ضعف الحالة الصحية للشيخ، وفتوره عن بعض الأعمال، ومع ذلك كان صابراً مجاهداً، يدرس ويؤلف ويفتي، ويخرج دعوة إلى أن جاء يوم الخامس عشر من ربيع أول لعام (1421) أصيب الشيخ بنزيف داخلي حاد، أثر مرض تليف الكبد، فأسعف إلى مستشفى الثورة العام بصنعاء، وكان أمر إدخاله إلى المستشفى من قبل العميد محمد عبد الله صالح رحمه الله، وتكفل بنفقات العلاج، فتحسن الشيخ بعض الشيء، ثم قام بدعوة إلى الله في مدينة صنعاء في تلك الأيام، وكانت تبث المحاضرات بالهواتف إلى كثير من المراكز العلمية منها: مركز دار الحديث بدماج.

وكان يزوره رحمه الله في اليوم أكثر من ألف زائر وزاره كثير من المسئولين، وحصل خير كثير من هذه الزيارات، حتى قال لنا مرة عسكري: من هذا الشيخ الذي يزوره كل هؤلاء الناس؟ يظن أنه شيخ قبيلة أو مسئول رفيع المستوى، ولا يدري أنها رفعة العلم: ﴿يَرْفَعِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ﴾[المجادلة:11].

ثم نُصح الشيخ بالخروج للعلاج خارج اليمن، فغادر اليمن إلى السعودية،وكان السبب في الدخول إلى المملكة السعودية شفاعة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى .

 واستقبل من وزارة الداخلية السعودية، وزاره جمٌ غفير من العلماء، وطلبة العلم ، ثم أدخل مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي، ثم ذهب لأداء مناسك العمرة، ثم مكث في جدة أسبوعاً، طلب خلالها مقابلة الأمير: نايف، ثم أخبره بمرضه فنصحه الأمير بالتوجه إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. 
وتحمل حفظه الله جميع نفقات العلاج، ثم توجه الشيخ رحمه الله إلى أمريكا يوم الخميس (23/ جماد الأخر 1421) فنزل في نيويورك، ثم توجه إلى لوس أنجلس غرب أمريكا، مكث بها عدة أيام، ثم قام بدعوة في تلك البلاد استفاد منها كثير من المغتربين اليمنيين، وكان يقوم بخطبتي الجمعة والصلاة، والإجابة على أسئلة الوافدين، والأسئلة التي تلقى عبر الهاتف. 

وفي يوم الاثنين (5/رجب1421) دخل المستشفى وهو من أرقى المستشفيات في الولايات المتحدة، فأجرى رحمه لله الفحوصات خلال عشرة أيام، وقرروا زراعة الكبد، وأن الشيخ رحمه الله كان  مؤهلا لزراعة الكبد، وسجلوه في قائمة الانتظار، ثم أجريت عملية منظار للدوالي، ثم جلسوا عند بعض الإخوة من الشعر، وألقى محاضرة عبر الهاتف إلى كل من صنعاء، ودماج، ومأرب، وكذلك ألقى محاضرة إلى بريطانيا، وإلى مناطق من أمريكا عبر الانترنت، ثم أجري للشيخ رحمه الله علاج بالكي في المستشفى الجامعي، بعد أن رفض العلاج الكيماوي؛ لأنه يؤدي إلى تساقط الشعر، فمكث في هذا المستشفى خمسه أيام. 

وتحصل العبر دائماً من الشيخ رحمه لله، فعند أن كان جالساً في صالة الانتظار ورأى الفساد والعرايا وغير ذلك تمثل بهذا البيت:
 

 الله يــــعلم إنا لا نـــحبكم


 

ولا نــــلومكم إذ لم تــــحبونا



 وعند أن أفاق من التخدير بعد العملية، تمثل بهذا البيت: 
 

لعمرك ما يغني الثراء عن الفتى



 

إذا حشرجت يوماً وضاق بها الصدر


 بعد إجراء هذه العملية حصل تحسن للشيخ رحمه الله، فعاد إلى المملكة العربية السعودية في آخر شوال، بناءً على طلبه لأداء مناسك الحج والعمرة، فأتم الله له الحج والعمرة، وله موعد للرجوع إلى أمريكا، ولم يكتب له ذلك وكان رحمه الله يدعو الله كثيراً، أن لا يرده إلى أمريكا، وكان يقول: للموت أحب إلي من الرجوع إلى أمريكا. 

فاستجاب الله دعوته، ورفضت الخارجية الأمريكية السماح له بالعودة، ثم عرض على الشيخ دولة أخرى، فأختار ألمانيا من أجل التقدم الطبي الذي فيها. 

وفي هذه الفترة كانت صحة الشيخ رحمه الله قد تدهورت، وساءت، وذلك بسبب نصيحة من أحد أطباء الأعشاب، طلب منه التوقف عن الأكل والاقتصار على ماء زمزم، فلما رأى الأطباء في مستشفى الملك فيصل بجدة تدهور صحته، أمروا باستعجال سفره إلى الخارج، ولما تعذر سفره إلى أمريكا مرة ثانية، تم اختيار ألمانيا، فكان خروجه ليلة الخميس (7/ربيع ثاني 1422) فأدخله رحمه الله في مستشفى الجامعة في بون في قسم العناية المركزة، حيث كان قد تجمع في الشيخ ماء كثير بسبب مرض الاستسقاء، فأجريت له رحمه الله الفحوصات اللازمة، وسحب منه الماء، فلما كان يوم (16/4/1422) جاء البروفسور وهو من أكبر أطباء المستشفى، هو وطاقمه وقال حسب الفحوصات: إن الشيخ ليس مؤهل لزراعة الكبد، كما أن الكلى بدئت تضعف، ولا تقوم بعملها، وإن صحته ستسوء خلال هذا الأسبوع، ونصح باستعجال عودته إلى بلده. 

فاتصلوا بالسفارة السعودية هناك، وأُعطي الشيخ ومن معه تأشيرة دخول إلى المملكة، وكان قد ساء حاله ووقته بين النوم واليقظة. 

ومع ذلك كله جاء الزائرون من المسلمين من  أغلب مدن أوربا، وطلب من كان معه أن يقرأ عليه كتاب الأذكار من رياض الصالحين، من أجل ما فيها من الخير. 

وطلب من أحد رفاقه أن يذكره بحديث جابر رضي الله عنه عند مسلم: » لا يموتن أحدكم إلا وهو يحسن الظن بالله «. 

وكان يقول كثيراً: اللهم أحيني ما كنت الحياة خيراً لي، وتوفني إذا كانت الوفاة خيراً لي، ثم كتب رحمه الله الوصية، وكان من ضمن وصيته: أن يدفن بمقبرة العدل عند العلماء ابن باز، والعثيمين، وابن حميد. 

ثم رحل رحمه الله إلى السعودية بعد تعب ومشقة، فوصل إلى جدة ونقل بالإسعاف إلى مستشفى الملك فيصل، ثم قسم الطوارئ، ثم التنويم .

وفي صباح الأربعاء (26/4/1422هـ) دخل في الغيبوبة المستمرة وفي حالة الاحتضار لقنه الشيخ: عبد العزيز الجهني الشهادة في أذنه، فتحرك لسانه بالشهادة، وتبسم ابتسامة ظن من حوله أنه يضحك، وأنه سيتكلم، ولكنه كان في النزع الأخير، ثم قبضت بعد ذلك روحه وعادت إلى بارئها، بعد مغيب شمس يوم السبت، ودخوله ليلة الأحد (من غره جماد أول 1422)، ولم يبلغ السبعين من العمر، ثم حمل إلى مكة، وصلي عليه في المسجد الحرام بعد صلاة الفجر، وحمل إلى مقبرة العدل، وتعثر المرور بالجنازة نظراً لكثرة المشيعين، وعلى رأسهم الشيخ ربيع حفظه الله، وكذلك الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب البنا، والشيخ صالح بن عبد الله بن حميد.

وبعد هذا تنطوي حياة عامرة بالخير والعطاء للإسلام والمسلمين، وقد ترك الشيخ رحمه الله تركه مباركة من العلماء الأفذاذ، الذي يذبون عن السنة، وعن دين الله.

وكذلك خلف الآلاف من الطلاب المستفيدين، ومكتبة عامرة تسقى منها السنة، وتنشر منها الكتب، ودار حديث تطبق فيها السنة، ويطلب فيها العلم، وأجتمع فيه الثلاث الخصال التي ذكرها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث: » إذا مات الإنسان أنقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث صدقة جاريه «، فقد أوقف أرض للدعوة، وكذلك المسجد وسيارات وغيرها، » أو علم ينتفع به «، فقد خلف كتب كثيرة، كما تقدم ذكرها، وأشرطة وفتاوى، وطلاب وكل هذا من العلم الذي ينتفع به. 

 »وولد صالح يدعوا له « وابنتيه الحمد لله فيما نحسبهما من هذا الصنف، وخصوصاً أم عبد الله عائشة حفظها الله، وأصلح أولادها. ونرجوا للشيخ رحمه الله الشهادة فقد مات من أمراض باطنية ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ( والمبطون شهيد )

وكل ما تقدم بأمر الله وأرادته سبحانه وتعالى، وقد أحسن من قال:
* مشيناها خطاً كتبت علينا



**
**ومن كتبت عليه خطاً مشاها


*
*وارزق لنـــــا متفرقات



**
**فمن لم تأته مشيا أتاهـــــــــا



**
**ومن كانت منيته بأرض



**
**فليس يموت في أرض سواها


*وقبل ذلك قول الله تعالى:﴿هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَيِّرُكُمْ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ﴾[يونس:22]، ﴿وَمَا بِكُمْ مِنْ نِعْمَةٍ فَمِنَ اللَّهِ﴾[النحل:53].  )

وهذا رابط الكتاب للتحميل
*البيان الحسن في ترجمة الإمام الوادعي وما أحياه من السنن**.*

----------


## وليد بن محمد الطاهيري

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله  الشيخ الامام مقبل بن هادي الوادعي.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

رحم الله الشيخ مقبل رحمةً واسعةً وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة وجمعنا وإياه مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصديقين والصالحين 
بارك الله فيك أخي أبا أنس البرجس

----------


## خدّام الإسلام

رحمة الله عليه وعلى أئمة المسلمين ومحدثيهم وفقهائهم من المتقدمين والمتأخرين

----------


## الحضرمية

رحم الله شيخنا مقبلاً رحمة واسعة و أسكنه فسيح جناته    
آمـــين

----------


## محمد المتعلم

رحم الله الشيخ العلامة مقبل بن هادي الوادعي.

----------


## بسام الحربي

رحمه الله

----------


## عبدالرحمن النجدي

رحمه الله وغفر له وجمعنا به في جنات النعيم

أكرمني الله برأيته مرّة واحدة عندما أتى يسّلم على الشيخ الفقيه الإمام ابن عثيمين حيث كان يلقي درساً في المسجد الحرام

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

رحمة الله على الشيخ مقبل رحمة واسعة واغمده فسيح جناته كنا فى مكة لاداء ممناسك العمرة حين كان الشيخ رحمه الله يصارع الموت فى اللحظات الاخيرة واردنا ان نزوره قبلا لكن كان الشيخ رحمه الله مريضا جدا رحمة الله ع الشيخ 
لكن صلينا عليه صلاة الجنازة

----------


## أبو محمد خليل المكي

> رحمه الله وغفر له وجمعنا به في جنات النعيم
> 
> أكرمني الله برأيته مرّة واحدة عندما أتى يسّلم على الشيخ الفقيه الإمام ابن عثيمين حيث كان يلقي درساً في المسجد الحرام


وأنا كذلك رأيته مرّة واحدة عندما أتى يسّلم على الشيخ رحمهما الله

----------


## أبو أيوب العتيبي

اللهم ارحمه و اعف عنه و أبدل سيئاته حسنات و اجمعنا به في جنات النعيم مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء .

----------


## أبو معاذ التونسي

جزاك الله خيرا  
و رحم الله العلاّمة المحدّث مجدّد الدعوة السلفية في اليمن الشيخ مقبلا

----------


## مهندس مصري

رحمه الله تعالي واسكنه فسيح جناته مع النبي المصطفي صلي الله عليه وسلم وألحقنا بهم وإلم نعمل مثل عملهم .. آمين آمين آمين

----------


## المقدسى

رحم الله الشيخ مقبل وتجاوز عن سيئاته ..

----------


## ابن الصديق

رحمه الله رحمه واسعه على الشيخ الجليل مقبل بن هادى الوداعى

اللهم ارحمه وتجاوز عنه وعافه واعف عنه واكرم نزله

اللهم لا تفتنا بعده ولا تحرمنا اجره واغفر لنا وله

----------


## ابوسعيد الذرحاني

رحم الله شيخنا المحدث العلامه / الشيخ مقبل بن هادي الوادعي رحمه واسعه واسكنه فسيح جناته مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء   والصالحين .

أهكذا الموتُ يخفي اليـوم مرآكا * * * * وخلْف أستاره يخفـي محيَّاكا؟!
أهكذا الموتُ يرجي كلَّ ذي نَفَسٍ * * * * وينتقيك فـريداً حين وافاكا؟!
أهكذا الموتُ ينفـي كلَّ رائحـةٍ * * * * أريجها كالشذا تزكو برؤياكا؟!
أهكذا الموتُ يطـوي كلَّ لائحةٍ * * * * تفيض نوراً بما قد خط كفاكا؟!
أهكذا الموتُ يُنسـي كلَّ ذاكرةٍ * * * * كانت لنا سنداً تدعو لذكْراكا؟!

لا، لا يزال رنين الصوت في أذني * * * * يعيه قلبي ، فلا تقْطَـعْ به فاكا
تقول: عندي سؤالٌ من يجيب على * * * * هذا السؤالِ ؟ فكم نحتار في ذاكا
كما تقول: دعوني من أجاب فكم * * * * عندي له درهمٌ يُعطاه مَن جاكا
ولا يـزال خيـالٌ لا يفارقُـني * * * * في كل وقتٍ وإن فارقتُ رؤياكا
فإن سمعتُ لكـم صوتاً بأشرطةٍ * * * * هاجتْ دموعيَ حزنًا عند ذكْراكا


وكم صديقٍ دعاني أن أشيـدَ بكم * * * * شعراً، أُعزِّي به مَن كان يهـواكا
لكن تحطَّم شِعري عنـدما عَجَزَت * * * * أبياتُه، لم تُقِم شكـراً لمسـعاكا
حروفُ شعري يتامى حين تفقدُكم * * * * واستعجم الحرفُ لم ينطِق بفحواكا
أضحتْ غصونُ قريضي اليوم ذاويةً * * * * فموتُك الصيـفُ لم تظفرْ بلُقياكا
وكيف أكتب شعراً عن سماحتكم * * * * وكلُّ شعرٍ فلن يسمـو لعلياكا


أنت ابنُ هادي فكم تهدي هنا أمماً * * * * للشرع، سبحان مَن للشرْع أهداكا
وأنت مقبلُ كم أقبلتَ فـي نَهَمٍ * * * * على التعلُّـم إذ يحـويه جنبـاكا
بالحفظ صرتَ على الأقران مشتهراً * * * * وهـل بخاريُ هـذا العصـر إلَّاكا؟
جعلت وقتَك تحصيـلاً وأسئـلة * * * * وكم تناقش مـن بالعلـم يلقاكا
ولم تكن قاتلاً فـي المـرء مـوهبةً * * * * كلا، وكم شَجّعتْ في السير يُمناكا
ذكاؤكم أدهـشَ الألبابَ قاطـبةً * * * * به تبـوح بهـذا الـدرب عيناكا
تسير فـي موكب الـرحمن داعيةً * * * * لشرْع ربي ، فكم بالشرع أعلاكا
ولستَ تدعو إلى تقليد شخصِكمُ * * * * لكنْ إلـى سنة المعصـوم دعواكا

وكم تقابلُ في ذا الدرب من بِدَعٍ * * * * بِصَارم الحـق ، قد بدَّدت أفّاكا
جَرَحْتَ كلَّ عدوٍ للرسـول ومَن * * * * يرى هداه قـديماً حـين عاداكا
نصحتَ حقاً ولاة الأمر فـي شمَمٍ * * * * فلستَ تخشى سوى الرحمن مولاكا 
                ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  :::::::::::::::::::

----------


## ايوب الجزائري

رحم الله الشيخ العلامة مقبل بن هادي الوادعي.

----------


## وليد بن محمد الطاهيري

قد ظهر في هذه الايام من ينتسب للعلم يطعن في الشيخ ودعوته .
 قال الشيخ يحي حفظه الله تعالى قد أساء إلى نفسه إساءةً عظيمة هذا (....) أصلحه الله، أساء إلى نفسه بهذا الكلام السيّئ إساءة عظيمة، دون إساءةٍ إلينا، ولله الحمد، ولا إلى الدَّعوة ولا إلى الشَّيخ رحمه الله.
.

----------


## المسلم الحر

رحم الله الشيخ مقبل رحمةً واسعةً وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة وجمعنا  وإياه مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصديقين والصالحين

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*هكذا كانت وفاة الشيخ مقبل رحمه الله رواية أخونا الفاضل أبو زياد خالد باقيس*  
*
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

فهذه مشاركة من أخينا الفاضل أبو زياد خالد باقيس وفقه الله في إحدى   المجموعات عبر برنامج الواتس آب يروي فيها بعض من معاناة الشيخ مقبل بن   هادي الوادعي مع المرض

و وفاته رحمه الله ارتأيت نقلها هنا لما لها من أهمية



هذه مشاركة كتبتها في احدى مجموعات الواتس اب بإسم فتاوى العلامة مقبل   الوادعي بعد ان ذكروا بعض الاخوة اشياء عن وفاة الشيخ رحمه الله فأحببت ان   اكتب مارأيت وشهدت أسأل الله أن ينفع بها :

 أذكر ليلة سفر الشيخ إلى ألمانيا كنت معه في صالة كبار الشخصيات بمطار جدة   ... وجلسنا دقائق ثم قال لي الشيخ رحمه الله : أين سيارتك؟  قلت له قريبة   من بوابة الصالة ياشيخ . قال: دعنا نستريح فيها  . وامسكت بيد الشيخ الى   سيارتي وجلس متمددا في المقعد الخلفي ، وأخذ رحمه الله يذكر بعض الأبيات   والقصائد اللطيفة وهو منشرح جدا ، إلى ان أتى موظف التشريفات يخبرنا بوقت   اقلاع الرحلة.
 وخرج الشيخ من السيارة وهو يردد بعض الابيات الشعرية ، وودعته رحمه الله   عند مخرج الصالة ، وطبعا كما تعلمون إخوتي أن الشيخ ذهب أولا إلى أمريكا   للعلاج ثم عاد إلى السعودية واليمن  على أن يعود مرة أخرى الى امريكا   لاكمال العلاج ، لكنهم رفضوا ان يعطوه تأشيرة للعودة  ! فكان الخيار الثاني   إلى المانيا .

وهنا طرفة سمعتها من الشيخ رحمه يقول : ( أتت باربارا سفيرة امريكا في   اليمن تريد زيارة دماج ، وعندما وصلوا قلت : قولوا لها تذهب الى قسم   النساء، والرجال يأتوا قسم الرجال ، فلم ترض وغضبت وحلفت أن لا يدخل سلفي   أمريكا ، ثم ذهبت أنا إلى أمريكا،  وقال رحمه الله -ضاحكا-:" فعليها أن   تكفر عن قسمها"..

 عند وصول الشيخ رحمه الله إلى المانيا وجدوا أن الشيخ في حالة لايستطيعون   عمل أي شئ له ، لذلك أوصوا الشيخ بالعودة إلى بلده ، وشعر الشبخ رحمه الله   بهذا الشيء وكتب وصيته بالمستشفى في المانيا .

 وبعد عدة ايام اتصل بي صالح بن قايد يخبرني بوصول رحلة الشيخ فذهبت إلى   المطار واستقبلتهم ولكن أخبروني ان الشيخ متعب جدا وذهب بسيارة إسعاف إلى   المستشفى   ...

وصلت إلى المستشفى ومعي أحد الإخوة وسألت عن الشيخ فأخبرت أنه بقسم الطوارئ   ، و عندما دخلت عليه وجدته وحيداً في الغرفة  فلما رآني وصاحبي أخذ يقول   بصوت عالي ويؤشر بيده علينا : حي الله هذه الوجوه .. حي الله هذه الوجوه   يكررها عدة مرات ويبكي ، فكأني شعرت أن الشيخ أدرك عندما رآنا انه قد وصل   للسعودية ، فاخذت بيده أقبلها وجبهته والشيخ مسرور بنا، ثم دخل عليه أحد   مرافقيه واخذ الشيخ يقول له اتعبتك في السفر وأبعدتك عن اهلك . ثم انصرف   الإخوة وجلست عنده رحمه الله وانا ممسك يده اتحدث معه وفجأة دخل في غيبوبته   .. وكنت آتيه رحمه الله وهو في غيبوبته يوميا  بالمستشفى ، وفي احدى   المرات كنت ممسكا بيده وأقرأ وإذا بشخص خلفي يسلم ، فنظرت فإذا به شبخنا   ربيع بن هادي الذي أخذ يبكي عند رؤية الشيخ وأبكى من في الغرفة ودعى له ثم   انصرف .

وفاة الشيخ رحمه الله ...
كنا مجموعة داخل الغرفة حول سرير الشيخ وهو في غيبوبته ... ثم فجأة شد   الشيخ على أسنانه بشدة ثم شخصت عيناه إلى اﻷعلى وفارق الحياة رحمه الله ..   وهنا انبه ان البعض اخذ ينشر أثناء دفن الشيخ ونحن بالمقبرة ان الشيخ رفع   السبابة وتشهد وتبسم ضاحكا !! وهذا كله غير صحيح ، والشيخ رحمه الله   لايحتاج الى هذه القصص وأعماله تشهد له بإذن الله بحسن الخاتمة ، وربما عد   البعض (جز) الشيخ على اسنانه من شدة النزع ابتسامة!! وهذا غير صحيح وقد  كنت  واقفاً امام الشيخ مباشرة واشهد بما رأيت رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

كتبه أخوكم
ابو زياد خالد باقيس
المشرف على موقع ميراث الأنبياء*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## خالد بن قاسم

رحمه الله وبرّد مضجعه

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

رحم الله الشيخ مقبلا رحمة واسعة وتجاوز عن سيآته وعفا عنه ورفع درجاته في المهديين وجعله من الذين يرثون الفردوس هم فيها خالدون.

----------

